# BI Developer in OLTP system



## kosmik5 (Nov 30, 2017)

hi,

I am SQL developer and recently learned SSIS and SSRS from youtube. I want to know what is the role of BI developer in OLTP system. An example of the same would be very helpful. There is no interaction with the data warehouse.

Thank You

Hari


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kosmik5 said:


> hi,
> 
> I am SQL developer and recently learned SSIS and SSRS from youtube. I want to know what is the role of BI developer in OLTP system. An example of the same would be very helpful. There is no interaction with the data warehouse.
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome to the forum. The "Other Asia" page where are posting is extremely quiet. Is there a specific Asian country where you would like to live and work? If so, it would help to post in a country forum page here on the site to get needed replies and information.



Best Regards

Asian Spirit


----------

